# Free Stuff, if you play by the rules.



## Nevillizer (Sep 1, 2010)

Do unto others, as you would have them do unto you.

I know I am not a moderator or an authority on the subject but I think that when there is bickering going on in a forum that it discourages participation. We, all of us, do not need this on here. This is a great site that revolves around fishing, boat mods, and good Ole friendship. We should all expect the typical fish story (exaggeration) from time to time. That being said who really knows whether or not it is an exaggeration at all. I think we should all keep our critical comments of the forum topics and keep it constructive. If you have something critical say and you have to get it off your chest send a PM, make it private. No one wants to be reading a thread and stumble across some pointless bickering going back and forth. 

We want to encourage participation in our chosen hobbies / passions. Thousands of visitors come to this site monthly who are not members. People just looking for a resource for their own projects. We want them to join and participate. Why you ask? Two heads are better than one right? Well we currently have around 3500 members. The more members we have the more great ideas we get, the more good stories we hear etc.

So, what I would like to see is everyone that this applies to to commit to being civil and friendly. For every 10 people who reply to this thread and agree to it I will donate a copy of the DVD that my company is making on Jon Boat Conversions to Jim to give out as prizes at his discretion. Just reply " I agree".


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 1, 2010)

I agree!


----------



## zerofivenismo (Sep 1, 2010)

I agree.


----------



## BaitCaster (Sep 1, 2010)

I agree


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 1, 2010)

I agree...


----------



## crazymanme2 (Sep 1, 2010)

I agree


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Sep 1, 2010)

i agree


----------



## devilmutt (Sep 1, 2010)

I agree.


----------



## hyzerbomber (Sep 1, 2010)

I agree.

(thanks)


----------



## Troutman3000 (Sep 1, 2010)

seems like common sense......but agreed


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 1, 2010)

BassAddict said:


> I agree!




I disagree with BassAddict - but agree with the 1st post :mrgreen: :LOL2: 


I AGREE


----------



## arkansasnative (Sep 1, 2010)

i agree!


----------



## perchin (Sep 1, 2010)

:LOL2: I know your trying to single me out here, but its too funny after reading your comments on his post..... all in all I too agree.


----------



## Jim (Sep 1, 2010)

There better be no bickering.


----------



## Nevillizer (Sep 1, 2010)

Well, thats 1 DVD so far, lets keep it going.


----------



## MadCatX (Sep 1, 2010)

I agree


----------



## Codeman (Sep 1, 2010)

I agree.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Sep 1, 2010)

I agree.


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 1, 2010)

I agree.


----------



## poolie (Sep 1, 2010)

Hmmm... haven't logged in for a couple days due to work, so have no idea what's been going on, but I agree, NO MEAN PEOPLE !!!


----------



## dyurisich (Sep 1, 2010)

I AGREE!


----------



## DaveInGA (Sep 1, 2010)

I agree, sounds good.


----------



## Howard (Sep 1, 2010)

I agree, God don't like ugly


----------



## r.spencer (Sep 1, 2010)

I agree.........Lot of stuff said when they are hiding on the net.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 1, 2010)

I agree.


----------



## bobberboy (Sep 1, 2010)

I agree. I've been dumped on a couple of times and didn't much care for it.


----------



## 00 mod (Sep 1, 2010)

i agree!!!


----------



## Queencitybassman (Sep 1, 2010)

I agree


----------



## KMixson (Sep 1, 2010)

I agree.


----------



## rghering (Sep 1, 2010)

I agree


----------



## anchors away (Sep 1, 2010)

I agree that is what this site is for.To 100% help others.perfectly said.


----------



## Doug (Sep 1, 2010)

I agree.


----------



## Nevillizer (Sep 1, 2010)

That's three DVDs so far. Let's keep it going !! :!:


----------



## JMar650 (Sep 2, 2010)

I agree.


----------



## Redfox03 (Sep 2, 2010)

I agree.


----------



## azekologi (Sep 2, 2010)

Geez, did somebody mess on the floor again? [-X 

I agree!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Sep 2, 2010)

I agree!


----------



## lbursell (Sep 2, 2010)

Wholeheartedly - I Agree =D>


----------



## countryboy210 (Sep 2, 2010)

I Agree


----------



## Ranchero50 (Sep 2, 2010)

Howard, come to my neck of the woods, God LOVES ugly...

I agree

Reading that topic I'm thinking 'Oh, here comes a train wreck'

Jamie


----------



## ohiobass (Sep 2, 2010)

I agree (just in case someone before me decides to change his/her mind, and disagree. :lol: )


----------



## bcritch (Sep 2, 2010)

I agree.....


----------



## jasper60103 (Sep 2, 2010)

what did I miss?

I agree.


----------



## njTom (Sep 2, 2010)

I Agree


----------



## MWAK87 (Sep 2, 2010)

I Agree!


----------



## Outdoorsman (Sep 2, 2010)

I agree....

Sometimes in a heated discussion on the internet "Common Sense" does not apply.....

Outdoorsman


----------



## bear7625 (Sep 2, 2010)

I AGREE!! =D>


----------



## Brine (Sep 2, 2010)

Agreed. Thanks Nev!

Signed,
Rule Enforcer


----------



## fender66 (Sep 2, 2010)

I AGREE!


----------



## free jonboat (Sep 2, 2010)

i agree


----------



## sum-kina (Sep 2, 2010)

I AGREE!!


----------



## phased (Sep 2, 2010)

I agree!


----------



## Mike P (Sep 2, 2010)

I agree


----------



## Nevillizer (Sep 2, 2010)

Well, we are up to five DVDs so far. Keep it up.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Sep 3, 2010)

I Agree! Brine, please tell me that's not you.


----------



## Sean (Sep 3, 2010)

I agree....


----------



## russ010 (Sep 3, 2010)

I agree


----------



## Usmctanker (Sep 3, 2010)

I Agree =D>


----------



## WaterDog67 (Sep 3, 2010)

I agree!!!


----------



## Henry Hefner (Sep 4, 2010)

I agree!


----------



## lucescoflathead (Sep 4, 2010)

I agree


----------



## jon3516 (Sep 4, 2010)

I agree!


----------



## fish devil (Sep 4, 2010)

:twisted: I agree!!!


----------



## Tin Yachtsman (Sep 4, 2010)

I agree


----------



## ohiobass (Sep 5, 2010)

:?: ](*,) :?:


----------



## ohiobass (Sep 5, 2010)

Nevillizer said:


> Well, we are up to five DVDs so far. Keep it up.



looks like more than 5 "I agrees" to me! :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Nevillizer (Sep 5, 2010)

Looks like we are now up to six DVDs.


----------



## flintcreek (Sep 5, 2010)

I agree, not sure what has been going on, but a great on line community.


----------



## rellis1962 (Sep 6, 2010)

I agree! Be of good character.


----------



## franner11 (Oct 7, 2010)

i agree!


----------



## tccanoe (Oct 7, 2010)

I agree....


----------



## breachless (Oct 7, 2010)

I agree as well!


----------



## 2008roadster (Oct 9, 2010)

Do unto others as you would have them do unto you...Holy Scriptures...agree. It is not what you say, it is how you say it.....my mother....agree. I Agree. Stan


----------



## countryboy210 (Oct 9, 2010)

I Agree


----------



## Popeye (Oct 11, 2010)

I concur

But I disagree with Ahab disagreeing with BassAddict


----------



## batman (Oct 11, 2010)

I agree!


----------



## brmurray (Oct 11, 2010)

I agree


----------



## dixie_boysles (Oct 11, 2010)

I agree


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 11, 2010)

i agree


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Oct 11, 2010)

I agree


----------



## G3_Guy (Oct 11, 2010)

A little late here but I Agree!


----------



## sacalait (Oct 14, 2010)

I agree !


----------



## burger1 (Oct 16, 2010)

i agree


----------



## Marc 1959 (Oct 16, 2010)

I agree...


----------



## BassNBob (Oct 16, 2010)

I agree and thanks for offering the DVDs.


----------



## cavman138 (Oct 17, 2010)

I agree


----------



## elwaynum1 (Oct 17, 2010)

I agree!


----------



## madkatter (Oct 18, 2010)

I agree.


----------



## captdan (Oct 20, 2010)

I agree


----------



## plugknocker (Oct 20, 2010)

I agree.


----------



## jasper60103 (Jan 29, 2011)

bump !


----------



## mangelcc (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree!!


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree, seems that this is one of the last sites that remains bicker free compared to others


----------



## samzerelli (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree


----------



## lucescoflathead (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree


----------



## hubbytomdaman (Jan 29, 2011)

Troutman3000 said:


> seems like common sense......but agreed


Hope I'm not to late but better late then never
I Agree
and to comment on Troutmans statement:
Common Sence isn't always so common LOL


----------



## joshhegwood (Jan 29, 2011)

I def. Agree


----------



## DuraCraft (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too!

I like warm and friendly. I am also on a tractor forum, and their motto is "friendliest tractor forum..." - and the folks who post there are indeed very friendly and kind. We have fun on that site, but I have never read a post that hurt another member...


----------



## heman (Jan 30, 2011)

I agree


----------



## BassChasin (Jan 30, 2011)

I agree


----------



## Jim (Jan 30, 2011)

Sorry Guys,

This is being put on a temporary hold.


----------

